# Inkbird IBT-6XS Bluetooth Wireless Grill Thermometer



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2020)

I got the Inkbird wifi sous vide recently.  Really don't need wifi for sous vide as you dont change the temp.  Got me thinking this would be a great feature to monitor the smoker while away from home.  Don't guess there is a way to make this happen with the IBT-6XS.  I thought about putting one of my cameras where it can see the display outside.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 9, 2020)

Boy howdy that's a great idea lol, I have a blink system and it would be easy to turn the camera a tad


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 12, 2020)

I just wish I could get it on Wifi. I live in the country and when running the smokehouse, working in the yard taking care of chickens and such it is very easy to get out of range on this thing. Then the cell phone is screaming at me.


----------



## Danno44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Inkbird IBBQ-4T therm (4 probes) is WiFi.  I don’t have experience with it, but several folks here have. I have the 6X and 6XS and the Bluetooth  fits my needs.


----------

